

Charting Twilio’s Growth Over The Last Year (And The Price Drops That Helped) - ihumanable
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/17/charting-twilios-growth-over-the-last-year-and-the-price-drops-that-helped/

======
evanrmurphy
This turned out well for everyone.

The only unfortunate part for Twilio is they can't expect to repeat the
process and still grow their revenue, since now they're down to 1 cent per
SMS. (Unless they move to fractions of a cent...)

~~~
chadrs
Yeah, fractions of cents are impossible.

~~~
evanrmurphy
Skype charges fractions of cents on some of their rates.

For example, 2.3¢/min is currently listed at <http://www.skype.com/intl/en-
us/prices/payg-rates/>

